# HELP!!!!!!!!!!! my puppy tears up things behind my back!!



## puppy_paws3332 (Nov 20, 2006)

help my puppies joe and dixie are tearing things up behind my back and i dont know how to make them stop. i taught them not to but the only thing they learned was to not do it while we are watching. any ideas?


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

If they are getting into things behind your back, they have too much freedom. More supervison, less freedom and be sure to offer them an alternative...something appropriate to keep them occupied such as a stuffed kong and more exercise.


----------



## puppy_paws3332 (Nov 20, 2006)

they are excersided often and either on thier chain or leashes and we watch them when we can but sometimes they get loose and tear up stuff or they would tear up stuff at night while we were asleep when they were in the house. Mom got tired of it now they have to stay outside and dixie is a girl and she hasent been fixed and my bros pup is a boy so im trying to train her to not tear up things when we do have to put her in the house and if i do well they may be allowed a second chance in the house.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I think you need to invite your mom to read through our forum. It sounds like both of you could benefit from it.


----------



## puppy_paws3332 (Nov 20, 2006)

no she is just not a dog person and im trying to prove to her that i can take care of a puppy and that they can stay in the house without tearng up stuff. the way she grew up dogs grow outside. regardless the situation


----------



## puppy_paws3332 (Nov 20, 2006)

i just talked to her and she said that if i could show her that they could stay in the house without tearing up stuff they might be able to stay in the house!
!!!!  but i still dont know how to train them to do that


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, it takes a lot of hard work to train dogs to have good manners. And a great place to start is by walking them twice a day for a minimum of 30 minutes per walk. But, it sounds as though you'll need adult supervision to carry this task out. So, again, i would invite your mom to participate in helping you walk the dogs. If she says no, tell her you thought it would be a fun activity for the both of you to bond together. And if she still insists on not helping you, tell her that it's okay and that you still love her anyway.  You say your dogs are exercised often, but what does that mean?


----------



## Sawyer (Nov 14, 2006)

Puppy Paws - I love that you are resourceful! Good for you  

Your puppies tear things up because they can. Keep in mind that you are lucky they didn't chew up something and get hurt - they could choke on things they shred. They need to be watched and when you can't watch them they need to be in a crate. Do you have one - or something similiar - maybe a "baby-proofed" laundry room? Leaving your dogs outside only protects your things inside - but can they still find something out there to chew on and get hurt? It feels good for puppies to chew so make sure they have plenty of safe toys. BTW - my 1 year old son (human, mind you) still chews on my fingers and really just about anything - so it really is a natural baby thing - not a bad puppy thing!

You have been given a huge responsibility for your age. I hope you can convince your mom or another adult to help you. Babies are a lot of work. Good luck!


----------



## puppy_paws3332 (Nov 20, 2006)

well i do walk them and they tear up the toys i gave them exept the sock and if i put them in thier pet box they howl like crazy.


----------



## pinkpuppy360 (Nov 22, 2006)

I had the same problem with my little shayna in my avatar. I actully solved the problem very quickly. There is spray that comes in many yucky flavors that dogs hate. It is not harrmful to the dog or any furniture, If I see her chewin on some furniture I just spray the heck out of it and she stays far away from it

Another solution is teaching your dog to "leave it". To do that hold one treat in each hand but only let her see one. When she tries to sniff it or eat say "o-o" and imidietly when she take her attention away from the treat give her the treat in th OTHER hand and say take it. When your dog takes her attention away from the treat when you say "oh o" slowly start ading in leave it instead on Oh-o. So when she or he chews up his furniture just say leave it and it works like a charm.

If you have any questions, just tell me


----------



## puppy_paws3332 (Nov 20, 2006)

well my problem is about twice the size of yours because i have two pups and they seem to tear things for fun anyway my neighbor suggested that we get some cayenn pepper and put it on things that they are chewing on. the idea to put them in a crate posted earlier was good but the crate i have is too small to put both of them in it is big enough for one of them. if i had my choice the male would be the one who goes in the crate because he tears up more stuff then she does.


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

what kind of dogs are the pups?


----------



## pinkpuppy360 (Nov 22, 2006)

puppy_paws3332 said:


> well my problem is about twice the size of yours because i have two pups and they seem to tear things for fun anyway my neighbor suggested that we get some cayenn pepper and put it on things that they are chewing on. the idea to put them in a crate posted earlier was good but the crate i have is too small to put both of them in it is big enough for one of them. if i had my choice the male would be the one who goes in the crate because he tears up more stuff then she does.


Ill say this a billion times if I have to:

Never
Put 
A
Dog
In
A
Crate
For
Punishment
Its
Only
For 
Nightime

I call it a NPADIACFPIOFN Rule


----------



## puppy_paws3332 (Nov 20, 2006)

i didnt mean it that way! i ment that he tears up more stuff so that he would not tear up stay he could stay in the crate more. i dont like use to use their box because it dosent seem fair to them i mean they whine and howl if i even leave the room, but that is not the problem and because,as i mentioned earlier they howl.


----------



## Sawyer (Nov 14, 2006)

Putting a puppy in a crate during the day on occassion when you cannot properly care for them is not punishment. If you don't think the pups should be in a crate during the day - then what do you do when you're not home? Leaving them to run free can be dangerous to them.


----------



## pupskersandhutch (Nov 20, 2006)

I would gate a place where they can't chew on ANYTHING!!!!! I'm serious my little Xena chews on everything . I HATE putting any animals in crates . I just think like a dog, would I like being put in a crate ?I mean you probably have two pups so they can play with each other right? I mean you don't want to take away from their precious bonding moments as pups. Just puppify your house If you can't gate the pups off. Or get this spray from the pets store that is specialized for dogs instead of pepper. I hope was some help It's so hard troubleshooting for pups. 

Love Megs


----------



## puppy_paws3332 (Nov 20, 2006)

right now they are outside on the chain. i hate for them to have them on the chain but mom said we had that option or to get rid of them and i definetly dont want that if i train them though they mite can stay in the house but it could be a problem. we cant put up baby gates because moms in a wheelchair and cant get by them.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

*is that a word?*



pinkpuppy360 said:


> Ill say this a billion times if I have to:
> 
> Never
> Put
> ...


Is that a word?NPADIACFPIOFN


----------



## puppy_paws3332 (Nov 20, 2006)

i dont think thats a word but it is right dont put pups in crates for punishment. actually i would rather not put pups in a crate at all but sometimes it has to be done


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah, that is true. Never put a pup in a crate.


----------



## puppy_paws3332 (Nov 20, 2006)

another thing my pups fo is bark all the time and it is driving my mom nuts they bark alot but when someone is there they bark alot more. i think that they just want attention but we cant be out there with them all the time if we tell them to hush they bark louder and more often. any ideas on how to quiet a noisy pup?


----------

